# Hardshipping - HELP!



## FurstPlaceMiniatures (Oct 21, 2013)

I am currently **looking** (OK, SERIOUSLY considering purchasing but, Shhhhhh.....) a filly. She is a lovely bay tobiano gorgeously marked with nice conformation. However, from the ad, I can tell she isn't registered. However, she is DEFINITELY quality, and is at a steal of a price. Currently at 36" as a yearling. Would make her a pony Im pretty sure, not a mini?

What could I register her as, other than pinto? I mainly show pinto, so Im not super concerned, however, I hope eventually maybe break into breeding, and don't feel right breeding a mare just registered pinto. They call her a "trottingbred," (aka a fancy grade horse bred to be for harness). She is definitely bred to be a harness horse.

Thank you!


----------



## amysue (Oct 21, 2013)

I believe the AMHR only "hardships" AMHA horses, I do not know if they allow for "Unknown" parentage. If you call and ask they will definitely answer your questions. If you know who her sire and dam are then you could pursue a reg. certificate. If you know at least one parent is registered then you could maybe register the pony as a National Sport Performance Pony through the ASPC or if she has hackney/ Shetland, as an American Show Pony. The World class miniature horse registry will paper her, but they are not as reputable in the breeding shed as A or R. Are you purchasing her from her breeder? if so, get all of the info you can and update us, we maybe can figure something out.


----------



## FurstPlaceMiniatures (Oct 21, 2013)

She is not from a breeder, a local dealer has her. As much as I hate to buy from a dealer, I really think this filly is a steal, and exactly what I am looking for - a fairly blank slate young enough to start the right way, make youth safe for the kiddos to show (they are BEGGING to show my stud, but neither are old enough), and break to drive. Im AM NOT purchasing her with the intention of her being a broodmare, BUT, a registered mare in my book is never a bad thing to have. She's only 8 mos old, and already 36". I think she'll easily go 40", she's got big knees. I'd like to stay away from World Class.


----------



## amysue (Oct 21, 2013)

If you have no idea about her history you could look into the performance horse registry through the usef. It is strictlyba performance reg. Rather than for breeding. If shes a good deal and what you are looking for you should buy her. You dont ride the papers after all. If you're only showing in open classes then papers wont matter.


----------



## FurstPlaceMiniatures (Oct 21, 2013)

That's exactly the point, she is VERY eligible for pinto papers - which is the circuit I hit hard and heavy and have shown since I was 13. She's what I am looking for in the perfect price range, IF her temperment shows promise for her to be a mainly youth horse. I never thought about USEF. Thanks!


----------



## amysue (Oct 22, 2013)

Be sure to keep us posted and if you do buy her, PICTURES please, she sounds gorgeous. Also, just a thought. If the dealer is local, can you find out if he buys local or ships horses in. I got a mare in s similar situation for similar reasons, you know a good horse when you see one and if he/she serves a purpose, papers come second. I was able to find out through the grapevine whom she came from and in turn who her breeder was and was able to get performance papers, you never know today with social networking sites, and of course barnyard gossip. She will have to have some sort of health paper with a place or origin on it and that may be a good place to start in locating a source for her. Good luck.


----------

